# Tipping Question - Acela First Class Travel



## Dovecote (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is yet another tipping question. I will be traveling on 12/29 from NYP>WAS via Acela service in the first class section. This will be my initial time utilizing first class service on an Acela train. I am well familiar with tipping protocol on LD trains but have no experience what so ever on the travel I am about to perform.

Can I assume tipping is recommended to the car attendant in charge of the first class section? If so, what is the general tip amount and out of curiosity what are the services the car attendant performs?


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 26, 2009)

When I traveled the whole route from BOS-WAS, I gave 1 attendant $10 and asked him to share with his partner. Keep in mind, that I received 2 meals and they were pretty generous with the beverages. Since you'll only be going from NYP-WAS, $5 would be reasonable. I know they must have other dutues, but the main ones include taking the meal orders, serving the meals, taking and serving drinks and some refills.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Here is yet another tipping question.


Is it my turn to make the popcorn? I can never keep it straight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Here is yet another tipping question.
> ...


as long as you share


----------



## AlanB (Dec 27, 2009)

The first class attendants should offer you a newspaper, the really good ones will usually offer to help you off the train with your luggage, and of course they should be catering to your every whimsy with drinks both before and after your meal.

As for tipping, it really depends. Some tip nothing, perhaps because they just don't know better. Most tip at least $2 to $3. On average I'd say that they probably get about $5 from many people, provided that they are actually doing their jobs. That means that they shouldn't just serve you your meal, never to be seen again until you detrain. My test is does my wine glass run totally dry and stay that way for more than 15 to 20 minutes forcing me to get up and walk to the galley to get a refill from the crew. If that happens, their tip goes way down, if they get one at all.

There are a few like Wilson and Mr. Johnson who will wear out the carpet attending to their passenger's needs. Both usually get at least $15 and generally more from me, depending on circumstances.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 27, 2009)

AlanB said:


> *Some tip nothing, perhaps because they just don't know better.*


I have only been in first class twice. I'm embarrased that I am one of those Alan mentions above!!

I received excellent service on both trips.


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 28, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> When I traveled the whole route from BOS-WAS, I gave 1 attendant $10 and asked him to share with his partner. Keep in mind, that I received 2 meals and they were pretty generous with the beverages. Since you'll only be going from NYP-WAS, $5 would be reasonable. I know they must have other dutues, but the main ones include taking the meal orders, serving the meals, taking and serving drinks and some refills.





AlanB said:


> The first class attendants should offer you a newspaper, the really good ones will usually offer to help you off the train with your luggage, and of course they should be catering to your every whimsy with drinks both before and after your meal.
> As for tipping, it really depends. Some tip nothing, perhaps because they just don't know better. Most tip at least $2 to $3. On average I'd say that they probably get about $5 from many people, provided that they are actually doing their jobs. That means that they shouldn't just serve you your meal, never to be seen again until you detrain. My test is does my wine glass run totally dry and stay that way for more than 15 to 20 minutes forcing me to get up and walk to the galley to get a refill from the crew. If that happens, their tip goes way down, if they get one at all.
> 
> There are a few like Wilson and Mr. Johnson who will wear out the carpet attending to their passenger's needs. Both usually get at least $15 and generally more from me, depending on circumstances.


Thanks for the responses. Looking forward to the trip and reaching the select status milestone.


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 31, 2009)

AlanB said:


> The first class attendants should offer you a newspaper, the really good ones will usually offer to help you off the train with your luggage, and of course they should be catering to your every whimsy with drinks both before and after your meal.
> As for tipping, it really depends. Some tip nothing, perhaps because they just don't know better. Most tip at least $2 to $3. On average I'd say that they probably get about $5 from many people, provided that they are actually doing their jobs. That means that they shouldn't just serve you your meal, never to be seen again until you detrain. My test is does my wine glass run totally dry and stay that way for more than 15 to 20 minutes forcing me to get up and walk to the galley to get a refill from the crew. If that happens, their tip goes way down, if they get one at all.
> 
> There are a few like Wilson and Mr. Johnson who will wear out the carpet attending to their passenger's needs. Both usually get at least $15 and generally more from me, depending on circumstances.


I do not think we got Wilson and Johnson but the service from the two attendants was good. The service abruptly disappeared however after Wilmington. Stay tuned for a trip report.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few like Wilson and Mr. Johnson who will wear out the carpet attending to their passenger's needs. Both usually get at least $15 and generally more from me, depending on circumstances.
> ...


You'd have known if you did, as they both would have made announcements and they wouldn't have disapeared after Wilmington.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Amtrak Joe didn't get on in Wilmington did he? Perhaps the SS took over as car attendants if so! I've never ridden FC in Acela, look forward to my first time when I'm next in the NE!


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 31, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Amtrak Joe didn't get on in Wilmington did he? Perhaps the SS took over as car attendants if so! I've never ridden FC in Acela, look forward to my first time when I'm next in the NE!


Did not see the VP but the attendants were still around. They were just too busy talking to the conductor who claimed squatting rights in the FC section after Wilmington.


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 7, 2010)

AlanB said:


> The first class attendants should offer you a newspaper, the really good ones will usually offer to help you off the train with your luggage, and of course they should be catering to your every whimsy with drinks both before and after your meal.
> 
> As for tipping, it really depends. Some tip nothing, perhaps because they just don't know better. Most tip at least $2 to $3. On average I'd say that they probably get about $5 from many people, provided that they are actually doing their jobs. That means that they shouldn't just serve you your meal, never to be seen again until you detrain. My test is does my wine glass run totally dry and stay that way for more than 15 to 20 minutes forcing me to get up and walk to the galley to get a refill from the crew. If that happens, their tip goes way down, if they get one at all.
> 
> There are a few like Wilson and Mr. Johnson who will wear out the carpet attending to their passenger's needs. Both usually get at least $15 and generally more from me, depending on circumstances.


My niece who attends college in Baltimore recently completed an Acela FC trip to NYP. She mentioned to me that her attendant was phenomenal. He was accomodating and attentive. The attendant was named Andre. Could that have been either Wilson or Johnson by chance? My niece would like to mention the extrordinary service she received to Customer Relations.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The first class attendants should offer you a newspaper, the really good ones will usually offer to help you off the train with your luggage, and of course they should be catering to your every whimsy with drinks both before and after your meal.
> ...


My guess is, no. It's definitely not Wilson, as that's his first name. I don't know his last name.

Slight chance that Andre could be Mr. Johnson's first name, which I also don't know, but every time I've had Mr. Johnson his name tag has only had his last name.

If it helps, Mr. Johnson is a tall, either bald/shaved man who probably weighs in around 170 to 180. He would have been dressed impeccably, wearing a suit jacket as part of his uniform. IMHO he takes great pride in wearing his Amtrak uniform and only removes his jacket when he's in the galley prepping the food. And while I don't know if your niece was paying that much attention or not, but Mr. Johnson would have gone out of the galley to the BC car to assist boarding passengers at every stop, while sending his assistant to do the same at the door to the First Class car.


----------



## PVDtoGO (Sep 8, 2010)

Indeed! Mr Johnson runs a tight ship (First Class Feet off the First Class Seats). You would know if you had him, as he will spoil you for any other Amtrak trip. I have his biz card somewhere from way back (he ran the first Acela FC car that I took back in 1999 or 2000) but I am thinking his first name is William. I will try to find it. I know if I see him politely

greeting passengers, that I will have a great trip....my wine is never empty, the car is well tended and CONTROLLED  , he catches all the other points too!

I easily tip $10 to $20 on his trips. I have often thought that he should manage Amtrak's OBS CS training.

Not that this thread is about individuals, but does anyone know that name of that wonderful no-nonsense woman in FC, with the straight blonde hair - young to middle-aged? Also very focused on good service. Polite and kind with even the most severe customers? I think I first started seeing her about two years ago? I have written Amtrak about Mr. J, but would love to add kind words about her....I just haven't managed to catch her name yet.

Take Care,

Mark


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2010)

PVDtoGO said:


> I have his biz card somewhere from way back (he ran the first Acela FC car that I took back in 1999 or 2000) but I am thinking his first name is William.


Acela didn't make its first run until December of 2000, so it couldn't have been in 1999.


----------



## amamba (Sep 8, 2010)

I normally tip $5 if the service is good from PVD to either NYP or PHL. Have not yet ridden as far as WAS from PVD but would probably up my tip to $10 at that point.

I am never offered a newspaper though - what is with that? Should I be getting a NY times when I board, even in PVD or PHL? I guess I have never boarded in the morning on a weekday, maybe that is why.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2010)

amamba said:


> I normally tip $5 if the service is good from PVD to either NYP or PHL. Have not yet ridden as far as WAS from PVD but would probably up my tip to $10 at that point.
> 
> I am never offered a newspaper though - what is with that? Should I be getting a NY times when I board, even in PVD or PHL? I guess I have never boarded in the morning on a weekday, maybe that is why.


Maybe they think that people from RI can't read? :lol: :lol: :lol: (Seriously, its such a short trip from PHL-NYP and RI that you maybe could read (ie look @ the pictures ^_^ )one of the tabloid rags or picture mags but not have time to read the Gray Lady! :giggle:


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 8, 2010)

amamba said:


> I am never offered a newspaper though - what is with that? Should I be getting a NY times when I board, even in PVD or PHL? I guess I have never boarded in the morning on a weekday, maybe that is why.


I have only traveled Acela FC twice between WAS and NYP. Each time I was not offered a newspaper. On my most recent trip I noticed a stack of newspaper (I think USA Today) located on a shelf near the bathroom end of the car. I took one!

I have also read that hot towels are provided along the trip and again I have not been offered one on each of my two trips.


----------



## PVDtoGO (Sep 8, 2010)

Alan, You are absolutely correct, as usual, on the Dece 2000 start. Thank you for the reminder. My brain is still experiencing the effects of the Millenium Bug! I did stop by South Station for the VIP run in November and took some pictures - I was very excited at the prospects then (and I am still very satisfied for the most part).

As to the paper, I almost always leave from NYP or BOS/BBY/RTE to get the extra bonus points, so I have generally gotten one. The very few times I get on at PVD, I am too miserable sitting in a four-seater or the accessible companion seat to notice the paper, but I cannot remember ever getting one then. 

In all honesty - the wine glass test is really the decisive tip factor for me. :blush:

If the attendant is clearly doing their best, and not ignoring us; I almost always start in the $10.00 range for any trip between NY and New England. Sometimes a full car can really keep them running right past New London on the way home.

PS: Jim, you are correct about the Sunday Gray Lady - Forget it! I am still trying to finish it in bed on Sunday nights after the trip!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2010)

Generally the better crews will offer newspapers out of the originating(s) and NYP. After that, you usually have only to ask for one to get one.

And I just got hot towels last weekend, both on the way to DC and on the return.  Typically the better crews do them, the lazier crews don't.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 8, 2010)

So, if I pay $1000 for my wife and I to take Acela First Class from PHL to BOS and back, I also have to tip if I actually get first class service? Really? $106 extra per seat each way for First Class is not enough to get service? We have to kick in another $10 each way, or we're cheapskates? I would dare say that paying $1000 would suggest otherwise.

Yes, I know it is "customary." And, yes, I have done it. But can anyone tell me why an Acela First Class attendant should be tipped, and an airline first class attendant should not. They are paid about the same, including benefits (Amtrak is probably better, but I'll say the same). They do about the same work. They work the same hours with similar travel complications.

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## PVDtoGO (Sep 8, 2010)

PRR 60: While I understand the spirit of your post, and I am not unsympathetic......

Round trip (PHL-BOS) on US Airways midweek (9/20-9/24) refundable first class fare is $1,358 per person or $2,716.00 total.

That appears to be a significant fare difference.

Now coach is a different matter, closer to $1,000.00 total(Edited to correct this refundable coach is $500 for two, sorry); and I would be very happy to be allowed to tip my flight attendant if it meant a nicer demeanor and frequent refills, though I agree it should not be required.

For me its a small thing, and I do appreciate good service anywhere it remains.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## AG1 (Sep 8, 2010)

PVDtoGO said:


> Indeed! Mr Johnson runs a tight ship (First Class Feet off the First Class Seats). You would know if you had him, as he will spoil you for any other Amtrak trip. I have his biz card somewhere from way back (he ran the first Acela FC car that I took back in 1999 or 2000) but I am thinking his first name is William. I will try to find it. I know if I see him politely
> 
> greeting passengers, that I will have a great trip....my wine is never empty, the car is well tended and CONTROLLED  , he catches all the other points too!
> 
> I easily tip $10 to $20 on his trips. I have often thought that he should manage Amtrak's OBS CS training.


I agree with the above statements about Mr.Johnson.However,the last time I had Mr.Johnson as the FC car attendant, he went on the FC car PA system approaching BOS thanking us for riding Amtrak and added _"gratuities would be gratefully accepted"._This was the first time I have ever had an Amtrak employee ask for a tip.I thought it was very unprofessional.I put the tip money I had in my hand back into my wallet.


----------



## amamba (Sep 8, 2010)

I have gotten the hot towels before - they are a nice touch!

As for the tipping, that is a good question. I guess my question is mostly why didn't tipping evolve on the airplanes to begin with? Is there a historical basis in tipping porters on trains, like from the 19th century, and we have carried that over into the 21st century? Did tipping not develop on airlines because a stewardess was traditionally a female job and the airlines forbade the young women from accepting them?


----------

